# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/10/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a fun morning walking waist deep sand pockets on the hunt for big trout. We were throwing Down South Lures super models in Chicken of the C and Victorious Secret. 

We released all our fish today and didn't have a fish under 20", we did see a few in the 7-8# range but could only manage a 5.5# at 25" as our biggest fish for that wade. 

With trout spawning on a regular basis due to warm spring/summer time temps, these pockets of bigger trout will continue to be found. They will lay dormant for a few days after they spawn, but will be back on an aggressive feed when they are ready. Don' t miss out on some great fishing, during this late spring early summer pattern.

Contact us today for more booking info, we have dates available for May-July, and the fishing will not disappoint.


----------

